# New Zoo Photo album



## Irminsul (Apr 5, 2007)

I started taking photos at Miami Metro Zoo last November and just got around to uploading them to my new url website. The ones I've posted to my website are mostly from the Asian pavilions; next week I hope to add quite a few from the African side of the zoo. I hope that you'll have some time to visit this new online photo album and that you find the photos as enjoyable and worthwhile as they were for me to take. It's a great zoo for the animals and for the photographers: no cages, no bars!  


http://home.earthlink.net/~irminsul/index.htmlhttp://home.earthlink.net/~irminsul/id2.html


----------



## Irminsul (Apr 5, 2007)

Ah c'mon guys, they can't be _that_ bad...


----------



## digital flower (Apr 5, 2007)

I love the Miami Zoo and your right about it being good for photos. I liked your album but you need a few more pictures.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 6, 2007)

Some look extreeeemely sharp.
And I suggest you hotlink some (like the resting tiger) directly to this thread ... you will get a better response as soon as one or two PHOTOS show up in your thread ... and not a link and the request to check out the entire site. We have the Personal and Professional Websites Forum for that.


----------



## Irminsul (Apr 6, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Some look extreeeemely sharp.
> And I suggest you hotlink some (like the resting tiger) directly to this thread ... you will get a better response as soon as one or two PHOTOS show up in your thread ... and not a link and the request to check out the entire site. We have the Personal and Professional Websites Forum for that.


 
Sorry, LaFoto.  This is only my second attempt to post photos and my ignorance and inexperience must have distracted me.  Sorry, I'm just an old film-based techno-idiot.  :blushing:  I haven't found a way to set up a photo hotlink from the webspace provided to me by earthlink.  I will try to solve that problem.  In the meantime, please, if you can, do transfer this thread to the correct website forum that you mentioned.  Thanks.  And you're right, some of the photos appear too sharp online.  The onager for example, does not appear that sharp as a print.  These photos are from my negative originals, scanned in by mpix.com and returned to me as jpegs in a cd.   I just uploaded those jpeg images. 

Digital flower, thank you for the kind word, but perhaps you missed the "More Photos" link at the top of the first page.  As I mentioned in my original post, these are photos from the Asian pavilion.  I expect to upload a whole bunch from the African pavilion in a few days.  

Thank you all for your input and suggestions.


----------



## mr e (Apr 6, 2007)

The reason they appear overly sharp is because of the way web browsers resize images, you should upload images that are the same size as what you want to display.

Not to mention some of those pictures are over 1MB big, which is bad for dial up, I would definitely resize them to the desired display width and height before uploading them.

You can consider having two sets, one thumbnail size, and one full size if you want to display a larger version.


----------



## Irminsul (Apr 6, 2007)

mr e said:


> The reason they appear overly sharp is because of the way web browsers resize images, you should upload images that are the same size as what you want to display.
> 
> Not to mention some of those pictures are over 1MB big, which is bad for dial up, I would definitely resize them to the desired display width and height before uploading them.
> 
> You can consider having two sets, one thumbnail size, and one full size if you want to display a larger version.


 
Thanks for the advice, mr e.  They look much better when you click on them and see the full size versions, which, as you say, are large files.  I'll resize them and upload them again when I get around to adding the photos from the African pavilion.


----------



## Irminsul (Apr 8, 2007)

I've uploaded some additional photos to my earthlink webspace zoo photo album, including one of an awesome Orang-Utang. Check out also the young African elephant, who was actually posing like an inveterate ham: he would wait until I raised the camera to flare his ears for a more impressive view of him! I'm pretty sure he was doing it on purpose!  

http://home.earthlink.net/~irminsul/index.html


----------

